# I'm new here



## Manu (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello
I'm Manuela from Germany and the U.S. go diesel on my garden railway. DRGW topic, UP and SP, diesel to about 1980. I am currently working on a wood chip carriers, a 60-foot gondola and a wooden Gondola Steel Rotary. And I think about a building or an Alco RS36 C636 after. Unfortunately, it is for me not to come so easily ran to the drawings for cars and locomotives.
Unfortunately, I can not even good English, I hope it works in spite of all.
I would like to set some pictures, I do not like how it's done.

greeting
Manuela


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Manuela, 
Welcome to MLS. I think your english is good enough for us. 

drawings for cars and locomotives 
We have the same problem in the US. Not many people make their own cars, so there are not many sources of drawings. 
I have an old book which has drawings of some modern freight cars. I found it in a used book store. 

I would like to set some pictures, I do not like how it's done. 
We don't like how it is done, either! This site makes it very complicated. 

If you are a 1st class member, your subscription helps support the site operation, and you get 100MB of private space to store pictures, etc. 

On the top menu, under "Resources" there is a FAQ section which will answer some questions. 
In addition, if you go to the "Website and Forum Help" section of the Forums, and look in the "Website Questions" you will find that lots of people have asked the same thing, and there are lots of answers! 

An easy way to show us your pictures is to upload them to a photo sharing site, like Picasa or Flickr, and then tells us how to find them.


----------



## Manu (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello 
I'll give you the link to my work in the fun train forum, because there are pictures of the car 

http://spassbahn.de.dd8410.kasserve...74&s=b4876f081e63e7a16fa481e50c21b2f5b35b8222 

greeting 
Manuela


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

You must have to be a member of the German forum to view.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I can give you a few hints on the wood chip car: 


http://research.nprha.org/Wood Chip Rack Cars/Forms/AllItems.aspx


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Manuela 

If you can figure out how to post pictures, we'd love to see your layout and your trains.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

If an Internet protocol dummy like me can figure it out surely others can too? Just copy the drawing URL and place it in the appropriate field of the *"Insert Image"* icon. Then click "*Insert*" alongside the "*Cancel*" button.


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

What I do when trying to look things up like photos, diagrams, drawings, ... I go to Google images. For instance, I typed in "drawing of 60ft gondola" in the image search box and got several diagrams of various types of railroad cars. All you have to do is look around a bit. I'd help you more, but I unfortunately do not know which cars you are looking for exactly. This method works by "you know it when you see it" principal where you are the only one who knows exactly what you want.


----------



## Manu (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello
I've made ​​a movie of my Woodchip Gondola, he still looks under construction. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZ5ZrQESrFo&feature=youtu.be
Unfortunately, I have a problem with the Kadee couplers (779) in S curves (R3 or ~ 1.5 m) because the car is lifted from the track, because I'm still looking for solutions.
greeting
Manuela


----------



## Manu (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello
Here is an overview of my garden with the garden path, my first movie with my phone that I need to improve.
greeting


Manuela 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rC3rmxj68dM


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Gruß Gott! 

There are several native German speakers on this forum -the majority of them not living in Germany, Austria, Switzerland, Italy -or the Czech Republic... Don't worry about the quality of your English -it will improve with usage on the forum. It took some members several years to realise that English was not my native language(!) 

tschüs! 

ralph


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Willkommen auf MLS, Manuela. 
Axel
Upton, Massachussetts, USA


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Manuela, your English is fine and your garden beautiful.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Manu on 05 Aug 2012 03:24 AM 
Hello
I've made ​​a movie of my Woodchip Gondola, he still looks under construction. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZ5ZrQESrFo&feature=youtu.be
Unfortunately, I have a problem with the Kadee couplers (779) in S curves (R3 or ~ 1.5 m) because the car is lifted from the track, because I'm still looking for solutions.
greeting
Manuela 

Welcome Manuela
We have found that S curves require a section of straight track betweens the curves because of the problem you have encountered. The rule of thumb if for the straight section to match the length of your longest car.
Happy Rails

John


----------

